# Is there anyway to test the HDMI port before buying a projector????



## CapsFan512 (Mar 21, 2006)

I plan on buying a projector soon, but after reading about the HDMI port problems I am alittle scared. Is there anyway to test the HDMI port before buying the projector. I currently have an HD tv, but it only has component inputs not HDMI. I've had the HR10 for at least 1.5 years so I believe the warranty is passed.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Take your HR10-250 with you to your retailer and connect it to one of the projectors or TVs in their showroom. Verify that the HDMI output is working. You don't need a satellite connection to play back your HiDef recordings.


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

And even after you test ok in the store you might have problems. I went through a few HDTivo's and gave up on HDMI with a previous projector. I kept getting the "internal temperature too high" message and had to reset the HR10 each time. This never happened on component.

Now that was last year. This year I have a different projector and a new receiver in between it and the HDTivo. No problems at all. Synch's everytime.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

If you have an LCD computer monitor with a DVI input you can use an HDMI-to-DVI cable and look for proper output on the monitor. I ocassionally do this with the H10 in my office.


----------



## CapsFan512 (Mar 21, 2006)

So if the HDMI is having a problem, can I hook up two sets of component video to one component input? Is there an adapter for that?


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

kkluba said:


> And even after you test ok in the store you might have problems. I went through a few HDTivo's and gave up on HDMI with a previous projector. I kept getting the "internal temperature too high" message and had to reset the HR10 each time. This never happened on component.
> 
> Now that was last year. This year I have a different projector and a new receiver in between it and the HDTivo. No problems at all. Synch's everytime.


That was one of the HDMI issues that was supposedly fixed in the 'f' software update, which came out sometime in the first half of last year. (I can't remember exactly, but I think it was fairly early in the year).

If HDMI doesn't work, it's not necessarily the HR10's fault. It has two failure modes I know of: 1) defective HDMI card connectors, causing a variety of video problems from funny colors to no image, and 2) the overtemp problem, which really had nothing to do with overtemp.

But, various TVs have their own problems, too. The HDMI/HDCP spec is so complex it's hard to get it right. Best bet is to try the HR10 with whatever you're planning to buy first!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Not only that, but some individual TVs may not work properly with HDMI whereas others of the same model do. That's what I discovered with my new set.


----------

